# Crazy, Silly or Stupid



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Every time I walk a particular creek that is stocked with Browns I see the smallest tan bugs flying around. So tonight I sat at the vice and finger wrestled with a couple of size 26 hooks and the smallest feathers off the very front of a Metz #3 neck and tied a couple of them up to imitate this bug. Every time I go to this creek I get on fish. But I wanted to tie these flies anyways. So I started to think about some of the crazy, silly or stupid things I have done for fishing. Here are a couple that come to mind. Once I waded to a part of a stream to where the water level was almost to my chest. I stood there for several minutes fishing and then when I tried to move on as it was getting pretty dark the water seemed to get deeper no matter what direction I went.I eventually got out of there but won't be doing that again. That was years ago before I had kids and I think about things a little different now. Trying to get to what seems like the perfect spot is not worth your life. I fished a river in the Alley once from an old row boat. The air temp was in the low teens or possibly in the single digits. Ice was forming on the river. Had the boat flipped I was in bad trouble. I was freezing and continued to fish for steelhead. By the time we got back to dry land I could barely move. Once again life was not worth it. And I just tried to tie a fly on a hook that I could barely see, with thread that was too big and feathers that were so small that they could not hold the weight of my hackle pliers just to match the hatch of a creek that I catch fish in every time I have been there. As if this new fly is gonna be the latest/greatest trout slayer ever tied. Crazy, silly or stupid? What's yours?


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

...and I saved a small bag of dryer lint just in case I was ever in a pinch for gray dubbing. Not for sure if it would work but I have it just in case.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Dryer lint sounds good.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I also have a lifetime supply of dryer lint. I've been using different colored snow brush bristles for weedguards, Chapstick tube for a stacker.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

you have none of those problems, what you have is known as " the fishing bug". welcome to the life long club.tagalong


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Also, if you have cats, brush them with a fine toothed brush and keep the fur that comes off on the brush. I have endless supply of grey dubbing


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, you are getting smarter with age because tying that tiny fly puts you at no risk to life & limb. 

Stupid - Me and a buddy used to jump a fence after dark so we could get to a pond that had some giant bass. We pulled several fish over 5lbs from what seem like an impossibly small lake to hold that size of fish. Never really gave it much thought until we got chased out by the owner one night. Scared the crap out of me and never fished that little pond again.

And i have done the wading to deep bit also, but on a different scale. I used to get out and wade the river during my lunch break years ago. I had a pair of leg waders and would spend an hour chasing smallmouth and carp around. One day i crossed over in a spot i don't normally go through because i knew it was a little deeper..... but could see smallies busting minnows on an island point and didn't want to cross above them (the shallow route) for fear of spooking them. I was taking my time, but must have been standing on a single boulder with deep all around me. Next step ended up pouring water in over my waders. Was able to back up and slog out with heavy waders...... but legs were soaked and ended up having to run home (20 miles away) to change before i went back to work.

Crazy - Getting out and climbing over the rip-rap casting for walleye while melting ice from the rod eyes and doing my best to stay dry and keep both ankles UN-broken. Maybe this falls under stupid though too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I have caught steelies on a silly nymph with tan dubbing from my dog and a black collar from my old cat.
Cut the cat hair right off his tail - it was like marabou.

Tied a few nymphs with some of my knappy blond hair off a comb, called it a "Charlie Manson Nymph".
Looked good, didn't get anything on it though.


----------

